#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-15
<chepecarlos> como puedo hacer una usb-live multi distros
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> neozerosv,  que hay
#ubuntu-sv 2014-09-12
<Yazzo> Buenas!! :)
